# BBC - Sports Personality of the Year



## claver58 (18 Nov 2008)

.......here-in-after called SPOTY.
It just has to be between Adlington and Hoy so do you all agree that we should all vote for Hoy and encourage our friends to do likewise.
Let us think what our cricketers, footballers and athletes have done this year. Hummmmmmmmmmm - not a lot
HOY it is then unless some of you disagree............

BTW - Hoy is at Revolution on 6th December!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Nov 2008)

The race will be between Hamilton and Murray for first and second. 

It will take a concerted effort to squeak Hoy into third place at best.



> BTW - Hoy is at Revolution on 6th December!


There's only 'standing' tickets available, but don't worry, seating is on a first come first served basis. As the standing tickets cost the same, you are equally welcome to find a seat. Despite being 'sold out' last Saturday, not all the seats were ever completely taken.


----------



## Dave5N (18 Nov 2008)

Hamilton will win, and with some merit, not just because his granny could afford a nice horse.

As for Revolution, I always stand anyway.


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2008)

I detest motor sport. Anyone but Hamilton for me.


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Nov 2008)

There's a certain Nicole Cooke that should also get our support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave5N (19 Nov 2008)

No she shouldn't, and I say it with a heavy heart. Chris Hoy is our best chance to get a cyclist in contention. His chances are undermined by splitting the committed cycling vote anongst several candidates.

IMO we should all vote Hoy for the future of our sport.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (19 Nov 2008)

Cooke would get my vote if I bothered. She's achieved more than Hoy or Adlington has.


----------



## kennykool (19 Nov 2008)

Hmailton, Murray, Hoy, Adlington Is the young Manx lad called Cav not featuring in this list????? 4 Stages at the Tour for goodness sakes!!!! 

I think Hamilton will win hands down with Murray/Hoy in second or 3rd not sure which way round. Although lets not forget Joe Calzone!!!!!

Murray would have been pushing Hamilton for the title if he'd actually won the US Open. Hoy may pip him to second tho after his 3 golds at the olympics.

I reckon LA will win overseas personality


----------



## itisaboutthebike (19 Nov 2008)

> Although lets not forget Joe Calzone!!!!!



Yeah.........great pizza's !

NC - she's done a lot for UK(and female ) cycling. But she's not really a complete rider(yet), in the way that say Beryl Burton was. Like Cav she has a good sprint that can win races - if she's up there at the finish. But she can't TT.

Ardent cycling fan that I am, and much as I admire Chris Hoy/Wiggo I think Andy Murray warrants it. He's not the most likeable or media friendly bloke, but he's the UK's genuinely first top class mens player in the modern game (and don't say Henman - he reached No4 - and not for very long - or Rudeski).

Lewis Hamilton - F1 is boring these days. It will be a travesty of he wins it, esp as he's now a tax exile living in Switzerland.


----------



## robz400 (19 Nov 2008)

I'd like Hamilton to win it, what he has acheived is simply staggering, the skill and fitness required to drive those things, combined with his never quit attitude even in the face of pressure from just about every angle possible puts him in my opinion at the top of all sports people. 

And as for moaning about him living out of the country, i think thats just jealousy. 

Can't see the grumpy ****er Murray winning, it is called a personality award!!


----------



## ACS (19 Nov 2008)

With the F1 pantomine returning to the BBC next season it is a forgone conclusion that Hamilton gets it. It’s not like the BBC to be self promoting now is it?


----------



## Dave5N (19 Nov 2008)

itisaboutthebike said:


> Yeah.........great pizza's !
> 
> NC - she's done a lot for UK(and female ) cycling. But she's not really a complete rider(yet), in the way that say Beryl Burton was. Like Cav she has a good sprint that can win races - if she's up there at the finish. But she can't TT.
> 
> ...



Oh the irony...

Nicole Cooke lives in Switzerland as well.


----------



## Skip Madness (19 Nov 2008)

itisaboutthebike said:


> NC - she's done a lot for UK(and female ) cycling. But she's not really a complete rider(yet), in the way that say Beryl Burton was. Like Cav she has a good sprint that can win races - if she's up there at the finish. But she can't TT.


Well that is the understatement of the century (or at least the day).

In the context of modern, professional(-ish) women's road racing, Nicole Cooke _is_ more or less a complete rider. The stage races around today weren't around in Beryl Burton's days - we will never know how good she may have been, but the demanding international road season means Cooke doesn't really need to go to the track or time-trialling to prove herself. Having said that, she was the national points race champion a few years back, I think. And has won the national road title nine of the last ten years, so she is catching up with Burton there.

You say, "she has a good sprint that can win races - if she's up there at the finish" as though to play it down. Surely the impressive thing is that so often she _is_ up there at the finish. The comparison with Mark Cavendish is ridiculous. Cavendish has won some medium-sized classics and lots of stages - mostly sprints with the odd prologue here and there - plus world madison gold. Cooke has won the Olympic road race, the Worlds road race, the Grande Boucle twice (plus third place this year), the Giro once, the World Cup twice (via - I think - eight victories in major classics, including the Tour of Flanders, GP de Plouay and three times the Flèche Wallonne) plus at hatful of other classics (twice the Trofeo Alfredo Binda) and stages in smaller races.

She can win sprints and mountain stages (Ventoux/Madonna del Ghisallo, plus came second in the winning break over the Tourmalet and Aspin a couple of years ago and again at Sestriere this year), as well as all the terrain in between where she is really at her best. And she _can_ time-trial. She's not quite an A-grader, but she won the time-trials en route to both of her Boucle wins, and even though she lost a fair chunk in this year's time-trial she still came third. She also won the time trial in the Thüringen Rundfahrt in 2006. Hell, she was fifth at the World's TT in Salzburg a couple of years ago - only a minute down on Kristin Armstrong.

Nicole Cooke is already one of the all-time great female cyclists. The only thing we don't know yet is how great. I would say she deserves SPOTY (heh) for the accumulation of her success alone - this year is just the gold-medal, rainbow-jersey wearing cherry on top.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Nov 2008)

What Skip said. It's a damned shame that Cooke doesn't have a snowballs, a damned shame.


----------



## itisaboutthebike (19 Nov 2008)

> The stage races around today weren't around in Beryl Burton's days - we will never know how good she may have been



You've never read BB's autobiograghy then...................


----------



## gavintc (19 Nov 2008)

Yes, Beryl was good. But she is not going to win this year's SPOTY. The problem amongst the cycling community, is that for once we have a range of deserving cyclists from Nicole through Cav to Chris. The problem this brings is the split vote. We will be our own worse enemies. Sadly, it will probably be academic as I think Hamilton has it sewn up, followed by Adlington. Chris will probably squeak into 3rd place. I think CW had it pretty well covered in their article that our only chance is to galvanise the community behind one rider - Chris Hoy.


----------



## Skip Madness (19 Nov 2008)

itisaboutthebike said:


> You've never read BB's autobiograghy then...................


I haven't, no, although I am aware of her many great successes. My point is that we don't know how she would have done throughout a present-day season. Her time-trial records more than stand the test of time and she would undoubtedly have swept up against the clock in the modern TT; but we don't know if she would have won the Grande Boucle against Longo or Van Moorsel. Or the Giro d'Italia against Luperini or Canins. Or the World Cup against Cooke or Arndt. That is history's fault, not hers. I in no way doubt her greatness - I just think that Nicole Cooke can hardly improve much more and is pretty much at the pinnacle of her sport, and that should be recognised irrespective of Burton's achievements from a different era.

For what it is worth, I do understand the "United behind Hoy" approach CW and British fans are taking, as Cooke will likely be on the list again whereas Hoy possibly may not get the chance.


----------



## alp1950 (19 Nov 2008)

kennykool said:


> Hmailton, Murray, Hoy, Adlington Is the young Manx lad called Cav not featuring in this list????? 4 Stages at the Tour for goodness sakes!!!!
> 
> I think Hamilton will win hands down with Murray/Hoy in second or 3rd not sure which way round. Although lets not forget Joe Calzone!!!!!
> 
> ...




Great debate. Has there ever been a year when there are so many deserving sportsmen & women?

Murray is our arguably our greatest ever tennis player, but I can't see him winning this year- nor should he after stuffing up the Olympics. His time will come when he wins a major.

I wouldn't complain if Addlington got it but she's young with many more major championships ahead including at least one more Olympics. 

A crying shame that they don't have male & female categories. Would really like to see Nicole Cooke get recognised. 

Expect it will come down to fight between Hamilton & Hoy (although boxers often seem to get loads of votes in SPOTY). Of course it has to be Hoy- just hope there are enough people who don't see F1 as a proper sport. Sadly I reckon I'm in a minority here.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (20 Nov 2008)

> Although lets not forget Joe Calzone!!!!!


I had! Now there's no chance of any cyclist getting in the top three. Motorsport, tennis and boxing can find ten fans for every one cycling fan to vote for their sport.

Our only real hope is the Olympic cycling team gets the 'team prize'. But I should think they'll just lump all the Olympic Sports together and collectively they'll get the team award. Can't have losers like the athletes feeling left out.

But then more likely is that Accrington Stanley will get the team prize for returning to the league after 2000 years, so the Olympic team will have to content with a 'special mention' from Adrian Childs.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Nov 2008)

Remember that this is about 'personality' too... Hamilton doesn't really have one to speak of, and Murray still acts like a sulky teenager (though at least he is his own man). Addlington it just what the broadcasters like - she's the girl next door who breaks records. Hoy for me this time, because I don't think there will be a better time for him. Cooke will go on being brilliant for quite a while yet - and when Cavendish wins the Green jersey at the Tour, _then_ he'll be in with a shot.


----------



## woohoo (20 Nov 2008)

In absolute terms, I'm 50–50 about voting for Cooke or Hoy because I think that they both deserve it on merit but, sadly, I don’t think Cooke is in with a chance, so I'm going to vote for Hoy. What I would hate to see happen is a split cyclist vote that lets another candidate get first place.

Maybe we should have a vote here regarding which cyclist to support and all agree vote for that winner in the SPOTY – or is that too conspiratorial?


----------



## kennykool (20 Nov 2008)

Not at all Workers.....I was thinking of suggesting the forum "rigged" the vote in someway anyway. Surely it will be online voting?

The BBC will probably "rig" the vote themselves.....they do have previous.

If only Ant and Dec were presenting the SPOTY!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (20 Nov 2008)

How have the Showjumpers done this year??? 

Seriously its going to take an organised vote with cyclists singing off the same hymn sheet. Its too early for Cav as someone said lets get the Green Jersey Win and go vote Cav for that year. 

Big push for Hoy then.


----------



## jimboalee (20 Nov 2008)

This used to be called "BBC sportsperson of the year".

Now its "Sports personality of the year".

I can just about remember when Major Tom won it.

It was won on merit, not personality and charisma.

The person who wins it now will be chosen by the viewing public and they will make their choice based upon who gives the best 'off pitch' performance; who has the 'nicest smile'.


----------



## Cloverleaf (20 Nov 2008)

Sorry guys but you've all missed the most important medals won by British cyclists this year:

Gee Atherton
Mens Downhill World Champion 
3rd Overall World Cup series

Rachel Atherton - 
Womens Downhill World Champion
1st Overall World Cup series

Josh Bryceland
Junior Mens Downhill World Champion
1st Overall World Cup series

We nearly had Dan Atherton (all three are brother/sister) as the 4x World Champion if he hadn't broken his collarbone in practice. We've been at the top of the Downhill standings for years and yet it doesn't get a look in. Barely any press coverage of last year either despite the Junior winner being Scottish and winning the title when the event was held in Fort William. Hell, I'd gladly see any rider win the award but I'd rather see one of these guys take it having seen the dedication that they have put in with virtually no support from the guys like British Cycling compared to the vast sums that they have sunk into the road and track world over the years. 

However much I dislike Hamilton, if he wins, he deserves to. Poeple in a lot of sports play down how much effort and hard work is involved in motor racing and it would be just reward for two great seasons (and that's coming from somebody who would support anyone but Hamilton in a Grand Prix!)

Vote for Hoy or any of the other track riders if you like but don't forget the incredible performances put in from a family living in rural North Wales on the most difficult off road trails in the world.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Nov 2008)

If there was a family category the Athertons would definitely take it! But face facts, downhill is just simply not well known enough to expect anyone outside of cyclists (and probably outside of other downhillers) to know or care much, sad though that may be.


----------



## Cloverleaf (21 Nov 2008)

I just found it sad that not one person on here, a supposed cycling forum, had either heard of or considered them if they had. A real shame. We've been good at so many disciplines within cycling for years without the need for lottery funding...


----------



## Dave5N (21 Nov 2008)

Cloverleaf said:


> Sorry guys but you've all missed the most important medals won by British cyclists this year:
> 
> Gee Atherton
> Mens Downhill World Champion
> ...



I don't understand. All due respect to them but in what way are these the most important medals won by British cyclists this year - compared, say, to Hoy's three Olympic Golds?


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Nov 2008)

Dave5N said:


> to Hoy's three Olympic Golds?


Or Cooke's unprecedented World Road and Olympic Road (in the same year) double?


----------



## mondobongo (21 Nov 2008)

Cloverleaf said:


> I just found it sad that not one person on here, a supposed cycling forum, had either heard of or considered them if they had. A real shame. We've been good at so many disciplines within cycling for years without the need for lottery funding...



Heard of them cheered them on, don't forget Peaty and all that he has won might be approaching the end of his career but a fantastic downhiller and so cool to watch.

Sadly Mountain Biking whatever discipline has even lower exposure than road and track cycling. I remember a big push a couple of years ago when we tried to get Steve Peat onto the shortlist no joy. Dissenters were saying we should have concentrated on Nicole Cooke.

As to the lack of mentions on a cycling forum re the Athertons 'Racing Sub Forum' tends to be 99% road it was not so long ago that we had surprise when BMX was mentioned and we are pretty bloody good at that as well.

Probably too many disciplines across the two wheels to ever get us united Boxing and F1 more straightforward 1 driver 2 boxers.


----------



## rich p (21 Nov 2008)

What's down-hilling? They don't have to ride uphill?
I wonder if it'll catch on in the TdF?


----------



## Chris James (21 Nov 2008)

rich p said:


> What's down-hilling? They don't have to ride uphill?



If that's all that's involved then I reckon I could have a good shot of becoming world champion myself. 

(chants to self, must eat more pies, must eat more pies)


----------



## sheddy (21 Nov 2008)

Only one way to find out - fight ! http://www.raceofchampions.com/


----------



## Rob S (1 Dec 2008)

So Chris Hoy, Nicole Cooke and Rebecca Romero are in the 10 but why no Victoria!!???


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Dec 2008)

Rob S said:


> So Chris Hoy, Nicole Cooke and Rebecca Romero are in the 10 but why no Victoria!!???



Because the BBC think that the only cycling event with any merit is that four yearly pile of shoot that bankrupts most of the cities who are stupid enough to host it. 

Roll on 2012 and the tax increases we will all suffer because of it.


----------



## Dave5N (2 Dec 2008)

Smokin Joe said:


> Because the BBC think that the only cycling event with any merit is that four yearly pile of shoot that bankrupts most of the cities who are stupid enough to host it.
> 
> Roll on 2012 and the tax increases we will all suffer because of it.



That tirade doesn't really address the question.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Dec 2008)

Dave5N said:


> That tirade doesn't really address the question.


Read Rob's question and I think you'll find it does.


----------



## Dave5N (3 Dec 2008)

Smokin Joe said:


> Read Rob's question and I think you'll find it does.




The question was: So Chris Hoy, Nicole Cooke and Rebecca Romero are in the 10 but why no Victoria!!???

Surely Victoria's claim depends no less on her Olympic success than the others?


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Dec 2008)

Pendleton got (only) one Olympic gold, her real success came at the world championships which were at least as difficult as the games.


That's also the reason why the worlds most successful road cyclist in terms of wins does not get a mention.


----------



## Dave5N (3 Dec 2008)

Pendleton only had one chance at Gold. 100% success rate.


----------



## resal1 (3 Dec 2008)

Lots of interesting points of view and opinion. Why aren't the ynglers on the short list ? It is 2nd gold for some of the team. They don't get a single mention by anyone. Nor the rowers or sailors, as a team. One of the rowing events at Beijing had 7 teams start. 3 out of 7 would get a medal - nearly 50%! Why weren't there other teams ? Lack of competition. That is fairly well perceived by the public and sports journalists and that is why there are not more sailors or any rowers on the list.

Is Vicky as dominant as Chris ? Probably even more so. History and bias have provided her with only 1 Olympic medal chance, as opposed to Chris. Given the 3 events to match Chris, it is highly unlikely that the finishing order would have changed. Vicky would have 3 golds. She would also have beaten only 11 other riders, something significantly less than the ynglers and more than the team pursuiters. I cannot see a campaign to give the ynglers 3 medals to have a go at, would get far in terms of public support.

The glories on the track are basking in a reflection from the epic races and competition levels on the road. 3 medals for the same basic performance/skill, with relatively little competition, give those who champion Cavendishes success as demanding merit above any of the track stars, some significant credence. 

That then places Cookes achievements at another level again.

However, Cooke cannot even get on the cover of Cycling Weekly when she completes an unprecedented double, so her public profile is such that she will not win SPOTY.

Between Adlington, Hoy and Hamilton. The bookies have the tax exile to win. I think Hoy is being well built up by the BBC "race of champions - Hoy v. Hamilton" etc. and I believe he will win. 

Hoy can have his knighthood and the trophy. He will get the adulation he rightly deserves. My vote - Nicole - personality and performance. Who else have we ever had who can climb and drop the field on the Ventoux and sprint to a World title ? 

(At a time of economic crisis, how can anyone vote for someone who runs off with a whole pile of dosh and leaves us to pick up the government's tax bill, because he would rather leave us to it. Is he a little short of money ? Lewis Hamilton will not be getting any support from me !).


----------



## Noodley (3 Dec 2008)

SPOTY - who cares?


----------



## Chuffy (3 Dec 2008)

Noodley said:


> SPOTY - who cares?


Because it's another chance for us poor hard done by cyclists to whinge about how downtrodden and oppressed we are. Come on Noodles, get with the program!


----------



## Noodley (3 Dec 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Because it's another chance for us poor hard done by cyclists to whinge about how downtrodden and oppressed we are. Come on Noodles, get with the program!



It had not gone unobserved....


----------



## Chuffy (3 Dec 2008)

Noodley said:


> It had not gone unobserved....


I'm voting Hamilton. You?


----------



## Noodley (3 Dec 2008)

Chuffy said:


> I'm voting Hamilton. You?



I'm torn between Heras for his 2nd place in the world Brompton championship and Di Luca for winning King of the Mountains in the Tour of Britain. It's a tough one to call.


----------



## Cab (4 Dec 2008)

Four cyclists among ten nominations... Hells fire, who would ever have imagined that?

The only thing that concerns me about that is that the vote will be split between them. Yeah, Pendleton maybe deserved to be nominated, Cavendish has had an awesome year too, etc. The point here is that our ranks of great British cyclists are overflowing with sporting heroes.

Its a golden age boys and girls, enjoy it.


----------



## Chuffy (4 Dec 2008)

Cab said:


> Its a golden age boys and girls, enjoy it.


No, we're going to whinge that there weren't 7 on the list. 

Then we're going to whinge because the Beeb have cunningly split the bikey vote, thus letting their favoured candidate (Mr Hamilton) through on the inside.

Then we're going to whinge that this golden age isn't as good as the last one.

Etc...


----------



## briank (7 Dec 2008)

Chuffy said:


> No, we're going to whinge that there weren't 7 on the list.
> 
> Then we're going to whinge because the Beeb have cunningly split the bikey vote, thus letting their favoured candidate (Mr Hamilton) through on the inside.
> 
> ...


Too true! (How true *is* that btw? Too true for what?)
Getting back on track, I think you're absolutely right about cyclists being a bunch of whingers. I'm sick and tired of all their constant carping and complaining! Really, I do want to make a feeble and tiresome complaint about the way so many cyclists always look on the bleak side.....
(Bleat, bleat ....ZZZZZzzzzz.....)


----------



## Dave5N (8 Dec 2008)

Recognition for Rachel Atherton


----------



## Skip Madness (14 Dec 2008)

Blimey, Chris Hoy has only gone and won it.


----------



## HeartAttack (14 Dec 2008)

Holy F-ing hell, well done chris


----------



## claver58 (14 Dec 2008)

A clean sweep - coach, team and individual - well done Chris and everyone that voted - Cycling is back into main stream sport! Well - maybe.


----------



## Isla Valassi (14 Dec 2008)

Did anyone else think that Nicole Cooke's use of the 'stage' to slip in the fact that she was looking for a sponsor for her team was a bit naff?


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Dec 2008)

Good for Chris Hoy, hope we can keep some more cyclists in the 'hunt' next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asterix (15 Dec 2008)

Something makes me think that the BBC weren't over the moon at the result. Sick as parrots even. Funny old game, innit?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Dec 2008)

asterix said:


> Something makes me think that the BBC weren't over the moon at the result. Sick as parrots even. Funny old game, innit?



i bet they wanted hamilton, due to having the rights to show f1 next year.

my club sent an email around making sure we all voted for hoy, so as not to split the vote. looks like a lot of cyclists put their vote behind the most likely cyclist winner too.

result.


----------



## papercorn2000 (15 Dec 2008)

Strange, we had one of them did the round of our club too!

Maybe all the grass-roots F1 participants should have gotten more organised...


----------



## Cab (15 Dec 2008)

Personality, team, and coach... All very well deserved I think. Pat on the back to Team GB.

And to see Hoy giving his speech, you really could believe that he didn't see it coming. I was sure it had to be Hamilton or Adlington, I suspected that four cyclists in the list would split the vote.

All in all, while its a shame Pendleton wasn't nominated (her dominance in her events is as complete as Hoys in his), that has worked out okay. That surely WOULD have split the cycling vote!

But really, what a cracking year for British sport. Grand slam tennis finalist, F1 champion, multiple gold medalists at the Olympics in cycling, the most awesome performance from the sailing team, medals in swimming (golds too!)... Okay, so our footie team are shocking and the wheels came off the rugby teams when they came up against Southern hemisphere opposition (okay, Wales did better), but what a cracking year for British sport.


----------



## Dave5N (15 Dec 2008)

Cab said:


> *
> But really, what a cracking year for British sport. *Grand slam tennis finalist, F1 champion, multiple gold medalists at the Olympics in cycling, the most awesome performance from the sailing team, medals in swimming (golds too!)... Okay, so our footie team are shocking and the wheels came off the rugby teams when they came up against Southern hemisphere opposition (okay, Wales did better), but what a cracking year for British sport.



You forgot the bit about Portsmouth winning the FA Cup.

Again.


----------



## Paulus (15 Dec 2008)

Dave5N said:


> You forgot the bit about Portsmouth winning the FA Cup.
> 
> *Again*.



Wasn't it 68 years ago?


----------



## claver58 (15 Dec 2008)

I think the vote was about 260,000 for Hoy and about 180,000 for Hamilton so it was not close in the end. I agree that it seems cyclists united behind Chris as our best candidate - even so I was shocked - I had him down as third. I am thrilled that cycling did so well and was recognised through SPOTY. Onwards and upwards - in Poland this year for the Worlds, there are 3 events we need gold in!!


----------



## Dave5N (15 Dec 2008)

69


----------



## Dave5N (15 Dec 2008)

Where's Fnaar when you need him?


----------



## Dave5N (15 Dec 2008)

Chris Hoy 283,630 votes 
Lewis Hamilton 163,864 
Rebecca Adlington 145,924 
Ben Ainslie 35,472 
Joe Calzaghe 34,077 
Andy Murray 19,415 
Nicole Cooke 18,256 
Christine Ohuruogu 7,677 
Bradley Wiggins 5,633 
Rebecca Romero 4,526


----------



## gavintc (15 Dec 2008)

The Scottish BBC news did a bit of story on Hoy interviewing various people in the street. It is clear that he gained from the Scottish vote in addition to the cyclists. There were some very patriotic comments on the tele tonight.


----------



## zacklaws (15 Dec 2008)

I knew things would turn out well, when very early on in the programme when Chris Hoy got mentioned the audience applauded a lot louder than for anyone else in the nominations so I saw where there support was, but it was still a tense ending.


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2008)

zacklaws said:


> I knew things would turn out well, when very early on in the programme when Chris Hoy got mentioned the audience applauded a lot louder than for anyone else in the nominations so I saw where there support was, but it was still a tense ending.



The Clapometer - Opportunity Knocks for you Chris, it really does!


----------



## Brahan (16 Dec 2008)

On talksport yesterday, one of the presenters was saying that Hoy was not a worthy winner because he hasn't won The Tour de France.

Yes, I'm being serious.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Dec 2008)

the clue to the cyclists' organised vote lies in the position of the other three, with only nicole cooke keeping out of the bottom three.


----------



## Bollo (16 Dec 2008)

Brahan said:


> On talksport yesterday, one of the presenters was saying that Hoy was not a worthy winner because he hasn't won The Tour de France.
> 
> Yes, I'm being serious.



So, following that logic, Usain Bolt shouldn't have won overseas SPOTY because he hasn't won a marathon. Duh.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Dec 2008)

The vote seems entirely fair enough. I think some people wouldn't be happy unless we had every cyclist in the top 5...


----------



## claver58 (16 Dec 2008)

I think the following comments from Chris's mother (on his website) show that Chris would have won even without Scottish votes. So he is a true champion.
QUOTE
*Just to stop a few rumours before they get going, the split of the votes was as follows*
*Chris- 283,630*
_*Lewis H- 163,864*_
_*Becci A- 145,924*_
*The vote split for Chris was 100,000 from Scotland 184,000 from England, Wales and N. Ireland *
*Chris was going to wear his kilt but BBC wanted the cyclists to change into skinsuits and there was not enough time to get in and out of his kit.*


----------



## Renard (16 Jul 2009)

It has to be Cav this year surely? Start the campaign now!


----------

